#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Опять Москва, может опять чаек?

## Амритавиграха

Будду завтра в Москве. Может чайку испить кто пожелает?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Опс... У меня занятия... Жалко

----------


## Амритавиграха

А в пятницу?

----------


## Вао

Вот он разговор истинных мастеров Дзэн. Я сразу просёк фишку. 
Вы думаете, что сдесь идет разговор о простом чаепитии?
Нет вы ошибаетесь.
В этом треде происходит битва двух "драконов".
Для тех кто не понял перевожу  :Smilie:  

Амритавиграха:   Будду завтра в Москве. Может чайку испить кто пожелает? 

Это означает следующее. Завтра буду в Москве. Заходите послушать мое учение. 

Ersh:  Опс... У меня занятия... Жалко.

 Не нуждаемся в Вашем учении. Наше учение не уступает Вашему.


Амритавиграха:  А в пятницу? 

 Вы непонимаете всей глубины моего учения, но в будущем вы придете ко мне.


 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Блин, испортил песню..  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

Я и имел в виду пятницу... Сегодня тоже засада.

----------


## Амритавиграха

> В этом треде происходит битва двух "драконов".


  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  Подтягивайтесь, ВАО ЦЗЫ, подметете обглоданные кости пустоты   :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> Подтягивайтесь, ВАО ЦЗЫ, подметете обглоданные кости пустоты


 Ага, если не сможете подтянуться, будете потом отжиматься!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Вао

Ersh: Блин, испортил песню.. 

Я и имел в виду пятницу... Сегодня тоже засада. 

- Амритавиграха твоя ловушка несработала.  :Smilie:  




> Подтягивайтесь, ВАО ЦЗЫ, подметете обглоданные кости пустоты



Перевожу: Вао Цзы вы приблизились к вратам Дзэн, но непрошли сквозь них.

----------


## Амритавиграха

> Ersh: Блин, испортил песню.. 
> 
> Я и имел в виду пятницу... Сегодня тоже засада. 
> 
> - Амритавиграха твоя ловушка несработала.


Сегодня среда, вообще-то разговор изначально был о четверге  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ersh

У меня уже все дни в один слились...

----------


## Спокойный

Я не смогу, к сожалению, в ближайшие несколько дней.

----------


## Stranger

И почему бы вам хоть раз чай не в Москве, а в Далласе попить?
:-))))

----------

